# Your opinions on these horses



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

At this point I have a pretty vague idea of what I want discipline I want to go with. Reining, HUS, low level dressage. Are the top three, at this present moment I want another project, to take as far as I can in that specific horses skill set.


HCBC Forums • View topic - Stunning 2006 APHA Mare for sale

Local HUS, english pleasure, possible lower level breed shows.

HCBC Forums • View topic - Well started all around APHA/AQHA perlino gelding
reining, really wish this guy was a mare. My strong point is reining and i REALLY like him.

HCBC Forums • View topic - 15.2hh Gelding-Video
Low Level dressage. Hes too cute, from the video, his lope needs a little work but he looks steady.

Your opinions on these three?



And just for the hell of it, I LOVE this one....way out of my price range.

Castanet Classifieds - Husband bought a Harley

Thank you!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the first two, and I like the second one the best. He has a really nice booty, lol. I think reining and Dressage go hand in hand, so you could definitely do both on either of those. I like them better than the expensive horse (whose back is extremely long).


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

the second one for sure . And you obviously like him too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The Paint mare is beautiful. I love her shoulder and she has a decent neck set.
Front legs look a bit posty.
Appears bumhigh in that photo.
Sharp slope to her croup and needs muscling in her hindquarters.
Back legs are just the tiniest bit sickled and again she is very upright on her pasterns.

I really like the 2nd horse. Lovely color and a good shoulder. Beautiful neck as well.
Good deep girth and his front legs are really nice.
Back might be just a touch long.
I personally like his hindquarters and his back legs.

The 3rd has a steep shoulder angle and although his front legs look good, his cannons appear a little short.
Nice back. Sharp slope to his croup but otherwise nice hindquarters.
Hard to say about his back legs but nothing seems to be glaringly off.

I would personally go for the 2nd horse and if not that one, then the 3rd. Compared to the other 2, i dont really like horse #1.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the second one; her build is fantastic and her coloring is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I personally like the 3rd but you seem to really like the second. 

I don't know how well draftX will do in reining and he's still learning 'Dressage.'

For the second he seems a little butt high but he looks like he'd be a nice horse.

The first.. she's beautiful in colour but I don't like a few things about her though it may look better with more muscle/fat though she isn't skinny.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The paint mare looks downhill, her pasterns are too upright for my tastes, and I don't like her neck.

The perlino gelding looks lovely. Yum. 

The draft cross looks okay-ish for lower level dressage but would probably be a terrible reiner. He has a really short neck and is quite thick through the throatlatch. If you wanted to foxhunt, however, that's your guy. ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love, love, love the perlino gelding. He looks a little downhill but I really like him. If he was around here, I'd talk my mom into buying him. LoL. Beautiful boy! I'm jealous. ;-)


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, like I said, I would train the horse in the skill set in which they excell in. So no I wont make the draft a reinier. I dont think my trainer would let me either lol!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Like the first 2 best
The Paint mare has sound like she has had more riding. I'd want to see more pics & video of her to check out those front legs more.:-| but rest of her I like.
The Gelding is definitely Handsome.He only has 60 days on him so will still be pretty green.Also he isn't very tall......

Looking at that site also saw another that may work for you.

HCBC Forums • View topic - APHA/PtHA mare - awesome colour! VIDEO!!
Apha/ptha Reg'd Mare - Awesome Colour & Conformation! same horse different ad


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would pass up the first mare. She's pretty, a little more downhill than I like, but her pasterns look WAY too straight, and her front knees look very... off to me... Does anyone else notice this, or is it just me? 
The second one is downhill and seems to me to have long pasterns, but overall, I do like him more than the mare.
The third would be my favorite conformationally, although (it might be the wraps) His front legs look a little over at the knee. I'm not sure, I'm no expert with conformation, lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The first mare has some serious issues that are going to affect her soundness, especially with the disciplines you want to do. She's very downhill, her front legs just honestly scare me, she's sickle hocked and her hocks are set very high. The only thing I like about her is her shoulder.

The second gelding is a much better, but I really don't like how butt high he is. That's going to make it harder for him to collect properly and it's going to make it harder for him to get his front end off the ground to jump. His back is also a bit long, which can affect soundness.

The third gelding, I like the best. He is a little over at the knee. However, his back is nice and short, he's built slightly uphill (at least it looks like it), he's got a nice shoulder, his hocks are nice and low, his pasterns are short and nicely sloped, and he has some decent power behind. LOVE the way he moves! 

Honestly, of the three, I would go with the last gelding. He's got the looks, the conformation and he moves VERY nicely.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I definatly see the mare being down hill now, didnt even notice before.

I think I like the paint mare, just because of her colour, which isnt good. Love the 2nd gelding but my dad doesnt like white horses. 
It feels strange coming from a very strong western background and really like the 3rd guy the best.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

paintedpastures said:


> Like the first 2 best
> The Paint mare has sound like she has had more riding. I'd want to see more pics & video of her to check out those front legs more.:-| but rest of her I like.
> The Gelding is definitely Handsome.He only has 60 days on him so will still be pretty green.Also he isn't very tall......
> 
> ...


See shes a little to trained for what I want. But thank you!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Tasia said:


> See shes a little to trained for what I want. But thank you!


Are you wanting to start one from scratch??:? Didn't think that mare was too trained , actually still pretty green but has a decent start on her....


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I really like the second one. He has nice conformation and the color does make him pretty flashy, although color has never been a huge deal to me.

The first one (paint mare) has a few conformational faults that I don't personally like, not the least of which being how downhill she looks.

If you're looking to do HUS I don't think the draft cross would do you much justice. He seems to have more knee action than Hunter judges typically like from my personal experience.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Just noticed that the Perlino is sold. Did you buy him by chance? (He's my favorite of the three).


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow didn't even notice! I wish I had bought him!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The 2nd one says SOLD. It is odd that number 1 didn't show full pictures under saddle. I liked number 3 under saddle for dressage but wasn't impressed with the jumping picture but it was willing


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just because it's a draft cross doesn't mean it's automatically a "warmblood", sound, and definitely does not make it a dressage horse. I would pick a well built QH over that third guy. Unless you are larger and require a horse with that build I would keep on looking. He will most likely be an uncomfortable choppy ride and with that build and the weight on those legs I doubt he will stay sound even with only lower level dressage work. A nice QH will be far sounder and more versatile. But for your price range, you might have to settle.

Good luck!


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

The only thing wrong with number 2 is he's sold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> *Just because it's a draft cross doesn't mean it's automatically a "warmblood", sound, and definitely does not make it a dressage horse*. I would pick a well built QH over that third guy. Unless you are larger and require a horse with that build I would keep on looking. He will most likely be an uncomfortable choppy ride and with that build and the weight on those legs I doubt he will stay sound even with only lower level dressage work. A nice QH will be far sounder and more versatile. But for your price range, you might have to settle.
> 
> Good luck!


Nobody said any of that. In fact, I picked him as my favorite before I even bothered to read that he was a draft cross. I'm not quite sure if you're saying this because of judgement of the horse himself or just because he's a draft cross, honestly... Is there really something wrong with his legs? They look fine to me, minus being over at the knee in the fronts, although I'm not an expert.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Just because it's a draft cross doesn't mean it's automatically a "warmblood", sound, and definitely does not make it a dressage horse. I would pick a well built QH over that third guy. Unless you are larger and require a horse with that build I would keep on looking. He will most likely be an uncomfortable choppy ride and with that build and the weight on those legs I doubt he will stay sound even with only lower level dressage work. A nice QH will be far sounder and more versatile. But for your price range, you might have to settle.
> 
> Good luck!


Anebel, I really respect your opinion but my budget it's quite a bit higher then those guys, I just liked all three of them and they happened to be in a lower price range.
I would of assumed he would be suitable for dressage, but that's just my ignorance.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that although his legs are decent, he isn't well angled behind and is too heavy for any kind of strenuous riding. He also doesn't even track up in the trot and has a precarious canter. There is a cutting bred QH mare at my barn with more talent for Dressage than this guy, and she is still sound mid teens. You can easily find a nice QH or Appendix who will be both suitable for riding and sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, is it possible to train him out of these things (not his back angles, of course, lol)?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The rider in the video is decent (so shows the horse's natural gaits well), and having owned a draft cross and ridden a few, in my experience they aren't ever going to track up or have really nice canters (or canter at all in some cases) despite whatever training you put on them. Plus the heaviness will never be able to be trained out as it is how he is built. I've always found them to be choppy and short strided as well, this guy is no exception.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I've met draft crosses who have lovely fluid movement and track up. Mine is 19 years old and sound as a dollar (knock on wood). This horse isn't one of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I think that although his legs are decent, he isn't well angled behind and is too heavy for any kind of strenuous riding. He also doesn't even track up in the trot and has a precarious canter. There is a cutting bred QH mare at my barn with more talent for Dressage than this guy, and she is still sound mid teens. You can easily find a nice QH or Appendix who will be both suitable for riding and sound.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Doesn't mean he can't do it. Maybe a better rider and more training would help. We are talking low level not Gran Prix.
I thought he was a nice looking horse and she had plenty of pictures and video on him verses a few bad pictures showing some purdy color.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> Doesn't mean he can't do it. Maybe a better rider and more training would help. We are talking low level not Gran Prix.
> I thought he was a nice looking horse and she had plenty of pictures and video on him verses a few bad pictures showing some purdy color.


As I said, IMO that rider is riding him quite well so no, I don't think a better rider will help. I never said he couldn't do it, just that it will be hard and I don't think he will stand up to the work. Why make it hard for a horse not built for the work when you can buy a horse who will find training/first level easy. Yes it is lower level, but would you rather be riding a clunky, choppy strided horse with a bad canter that may or may not stay sound or a smooth strided, well built horse that can easily perform the work and stay sound? I personally would go for the second horse. This draft cross is not ideal for moderate work even and a well conformed QH or Appendix is far more suitable.

Just because something is cresty doesn't mean it's a good dressage prospect, even at the lower levels.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> The rider in the video is decent (so shows the horse's natural gaits well), and having owned a draft cross and ridden a few, in my experience they aren't ever going to track up or have really nice canters (or canter at all in some cases) despite whatever training you put on them. Plus the heaviness will never be able to be trained out as it is how he is built. I've always found them to be choppy and short strided as well, this guy is no exception.


One more question to bug you with 
You say that he is too heavy for his legs- I thought he had nice bone, and wasn't too heavy at all. In fact, I thought that he looks like he has better bone than the 2nd qh to me, who looks like his body is about the same size with smaller bone... What am I misjudging here?


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in agreement with most the second perlino gelding is extremely "eye catching", but I love mares. Wouldn't have a gelding (that's just me). The third horse is nice but looks more like dessage than reining. LOL.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

TB Lover said:


> I'm in agreement with most the second perlino gelding is extremely "eye catching", but I love mares. Wouldn't have a gelding (that's just me). The third horse is nice but looks more like dessage than reining. LOL.


In the orginal post I mentioned below each horse what I would do with them. I didnt list the draft as a reiner. :lol:


----------

